# Manhasset Spring 2016



## AlexMaass (Mar 5, 2016)

https://www.cubingusa.com/manhassetspring2016/index.php

Due to venue space limit (we don't want it to be cramped), there is a 115 competitor limit, so don't procrastinate registering. Registration is complete when you pay the registration fee and your name shows up on the competitor list.

Hype!


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 5, 2016)

Those events...


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 6, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Those events...



ikr aren't they great


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 6, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> ikr aren't they great



I haven't a clue on how exactly I feel about them.


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 6, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I haven't a clue on how exactly I feel about them.



i mean at least it has 3x3


----------



## biscuit (Mar 6, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> i mean at least it has 3x3



Such a unique event


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 6, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> i mean at least it has 3x3



Fair enough. But I don't think I'll be going.


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 12, 2016)

Registration has now reached the 115 person limit in under a week!
Hope to see you all there and sorry if you didn't sign up in time ;-;
Might try to find a bigger venue in the future.


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 12, 2016)

So hyped! And don't worry, Alex, the event list is epic.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 15, 2016)

No, there is no pyra though. Not saying pyra is a good event...


----------



## StubbsCubing (Mar 19, 2016)

i might be able to go if i can convince my mom (lol). she said I may be able to go to a comp in MA and NY soon. But we'll see.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 19, 2016)

Congrats... I live in the Mid-West so I can't go to an East Coast comp but I want to. The events here stink; BLD, 4BLD, Squan, WARNING: IF YOU ARE DGCUBES, DO NOT READ BECAUSE WE HAVE... clock, and Pyra... Sorry Daniel.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 19, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Congrats... I live in the Mid-West so I can't go to an East Coast comp but I want to. The events here stink; BLD, 4BLD, Squan, WARNING: IF YOU ARE DGCUBES, DO NOT READ BECAUSE WE HAVE... clock, and Pyra... Sorry Daniel.



Whining about having a WCA competition in your area is bad karma. You should respect your organizers and be thankful that you have regular WCA events in your area. Do you even realize you're complaining about the event list at KCubing when the comp that this thread is about has 4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD, and Sq-1?


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 19, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Congrats... I live in the Mid-West so I can't go to an East Coast comp but I want to. The events here stink; BLD, 4BLD, Squan, WARNING: IF YOU ARE DGCUBES, DO NOT READ BECAUSE WE HAVE... clock, and Pyra... Sorry Daniel.



Nah, I'll be honest, that sounds like a really awesome event list. One of my all-time goals is to compete in every event, so I have absolutely no problem competing in clock. I was actually getting into it a while ago. And Squan, 4BLD, and Pyra are vgj.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 19, 2016)

I am grateful for Garrett Webster organizing this because I haven't gone to a comp in nearly 6 months because my parents won't let me travel anywhere for a comp, but I was meaning in general for a typical East-Coast comp. Sorry Kit for making you mad.


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 22, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Nah, I'll be honest, that sounds like a really awesome event list. One of my all-time goals is to compete in every event, so I have absolutely no problem competing in clock. I was actually getting into it a while ago. And Squan, 4BLD, and Pyra are vgj.



DG has said several times that he doesn't hate clock, and Derpy has competed in Pyra. Plus, these events don't suck, so please don't state it like a fact, maybe just as an opinion...


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 22, 2016)

DG literally said yesterday that a goal of his was to compete in every event.

Also that he didn't hate Clock.

I do though.


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 22, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> DG literally said yesterday that a goal of his was to compete in every event.
> 
> Also that he didn't hate Clock.
> 
> I do though.



Simply restating that he doesn't hate it as commonly misconcepted...


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 22, 2016)

StubbsCubing said:


> i might be able to go if i can convince my mom (lol). she said I may be able to go to a comp in MA and NY soon. But we'll see.



reg is all filled up 

but there's big apple comp that was just announced i highly recommend you go to that


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 23, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> reg is all filled up
> 
> but there's big apple comp that was just announced i highly recommend you go to that



I also suggest this )))


----------



## IQubic (Apr 16, 2016)

Is Michael Humuhumunukunukuapua'a actually there? 

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbagrub (Apr 16, 2016)

IQubic said:


> Is Michael Humuhumunukunukuapua'a actually there?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


Looks like it:

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1476&compid=89


----------



## IQubic (Apr 16, 2016)

The heck? Why are these times so much slower than in his debut video? 

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbagrub (Apr 16, 2016)

And now cubecomps has been updated with what I guess must be his real name...


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 16, 2016)

Well, it was a good April Fool's joke. That was released a day early. About a guy who lived in a volcano. And made a 3x3 based off of pineapples. And has algs that were passed down through generations of Hawaiian cubers, even though said algs couldn't have existed for more than 43 years or so.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 16, 2016)

Nicolas got NAR for Megaminx! and a 41 single!


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 16, 2016)

deng


----------



## Jbacboy (Apr 16, 2016)

Livia got NAR skewb single lol.


----------



## hamfaceman (Apr 16, 2016)

and Brandon beat nar squan single again

and Patrick got a 7.41 3x3 avg


----------



## Jbacboy (Apr 16, 2016)

It is because Michael was there.


----------

